# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  3 new producers for Emmerdale

## Perdita

Emmerdale has appointed three new producers following the big news that current boss Iain MacLeod is moving to Coronation Street.

It's been announced today that Iain will be replacing Kate Oates in Corrie's top job, after two years in charge of the rural soap.

The changeover has now sparked a significant production restructure at Emmerdale, with big changes in how the popular programme is run.

Former ITV drama commissioner Jane Hudson has been appointed to the new role of executive producer, and will be responsible for the future editorial and creative direction of the show.

Meanwhile, Emmerdale's current assistant producer Kate Brooks and existing series script producer Laura Shaw will now share the title of producer.

Kate and Laura will produce blocks of episodes on a rotational basis and take responsibility for the day-to-day running of Emmerdale.

These changes will take effect from the beginning of June, when Iain starts work at Coronation Street.


Steve speaks to Aaron Dingle and Robert Sugden in Emmerdale
Â©  ITV

Speaking today, Jane Hudson commented: "I'm delighted to be returning to my Yorkshire roots and becoming part of the nation's much loved soap, Emmerdale.

"I can't wait to be back around the story table working with the writers on ideas that will have our audience laughing, crying, suspecting and occasionally hiding behind a cushion.

"I want to continue to give our loyal audience the drama they love whilst also bringing new viewers to the Dales, because believe me, there really is no better place."

John Whiston, ITV Studios' creative director for Corrie and Emmerdale, added: "Jane Hudson was the ITV Commissioner for the soaps during their recent renaissance, leaving last summer. She is the ideal person to take on the leadership of Emmerdale as she has soap running through her veins and understands and loves the genre like no other.

"She is also forthright and humane, both qualities needed to lead a soap these days. She has a brilliant story mind which makes me excited to see where Emmerdale will go next.

"Kate Brooks and Laura Shaw are both exceptional at what they do. Whilst they've worked on Emmerdale the show has been its best ever. They are both really good people who foster a supportive working atmosphere in which people who work for them thrive.

"Their appointments are a tribute to them and to the show for being the sort of place where good people do good and prosper."


Digital Spy

----------

EddyBee (09-07-2018)

----------

